# Compositions attaining age 60 during 2019



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Works written and/or premiered in 1959 will be turning the Big 6-0 this year!

This is - like - CRAZY, Daddy-O!

Cast your votes for any of your faves listed below from the time of the Beat Generation, Darmstadt doctrines, Bohemian cafés, poetry, drugs, interracial love relationships and "Art" with a capital A.

My poll is not comprehensive, so please feel free to add your nominees not listed.
I've kept entries to one per composer. Some (such as Penderecki or Xenakis) have multiple works in one year, and others have compositions which stretch into a several-year period (like a Pierre Boulez piece which started in 1959 and was not completed until 1962 and subsequently revised into "Pli selon Pli").


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Mieczysław Weinberg's violin Concerto in G minor.


----------



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

How about this:
Released in July 1959




Sorry for off-topic but I had to...


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Shostakovich's 1st Cello Concerto is certainly more popular than other works in the list...there may be a reason for that!


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Shostakovich writes in an (arguably) more accessible style than many of the composers listed in the poll. That says nothing about the pieces' respective qualities.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Another Shostakovich work, "Moscow, Cheryomushki" came out in January, 1959. It's Galop is one of my favorite short works of his. Sarcastic, vulgar, witty, almost raunchy. I love it.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

mbhaub said:


> Another Shostakovich work, "Moscow, Cheryomushki" came out in January, 1959. It's Galop is one of my favorite short works of his. Sarcastic, vulgar, witty, almost raunchy. I love it.


Nonsense. Too accessible, thus unworthy of your love.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Portamento said:


> Shostakovich writes in an (arguably) more accessible style than many of the composers listed in the poll. That says nothing about the pieces' respective qualities.


Another vote for the Shostakovich Cello Concerto no. 1. Its quality speaks for itself - one of the best concertos ever written for the instrument and one that is intricately unified beginning to end.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Malcolm Arnold - Concerto for Guitar and Chamber Orchestra
Copland - Paisaje Mexicana. (later became part of Three Latin-American Sketches)


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I voted for a good few. There are going to be quite a few additions of more conventional and accessible music I suspect. I do like the Shostakovich 1st Cello Concerto a lot so I'm happy to vote for it as well.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2019)

My favourite of these are probably the Ligeti, Stravinsky and Scelsi, although I do adore all of them except the very first one, which I am unfortunately unfamiliar with. I thank thee for exposing me to the first piece

here tis


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Rodrigo - _Junto al Generalife_


----------

